# [solved] Firefox 3.6 startet nur selten

## kutte128

Hi,

ich habe ein seltsames Problem mit Firefox 3.6-r*:

In ca. 90% der Fälle startet FF nicht, ganz selten bekomme ich diese Meldung auf der Konsole:

```

XDM authorization key matches an existing client!XDM authorization key matches an existing client!Error: cannot open display: :0

```

Aber meistens kommt überhaupt keine Meldung.

[EDIT]

die XDM Meldung kommt nur, wenn FF im safe-mode startete und anschließend im Normalmodus starten sollte. Der zweite aufruf startet dann einmalig Firefox

[/EDIT]

Es klappt meistens, wenn ich mit -safe-mode starte, den wieder aus mache und anschließend normal starte.

Es ist völlig egal ob ich das mit einem neuen user und/oder mit/ohne add-ons versuche - immer das gleiche Problem.

Ich habe nss nspr neu geemerged, nutze python 2.6, revdep-rebuild lief ohne probleme,

revdep-rebuild --library libnss3.so.12 lief auch drüber, der installierte die emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20100220 neu, dann wieder revdep-rebuild, anschliessend xulrunner und firefox neu, keine Änderung.

Das System an sich ist recht neu, funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Desktop ist LXDE und ich habe einen AMD64 und funtoo

Woran kanns liegen?

Grüße,

kutte128Last edited by kutte128 on Wed Apr 07, 2010 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Kutte128,

hatte bisher noch kein Problem dieser Art. Benutzt du die Binäre oder selbst kompilierte Variante?

So wie du es beschreibst lief auf dem System Firefox 3.5.X ohne Probleme? Oder hast das System erst vor kurzem aufgesetzt und der Firefox mag gar nicht mehr?

Da du etwas von einer emul-linux-x86-baselib schreibst, vermute ich das du ein x86_64-System aufgesetzt hast und einen 32-Bit Firefox (-bin) verwendest? Wie schaut es mit dem Flash-Plugin aus (adobe/flash)? Ich dachte bisher immer das es erst geladen wird wenn es im/unter ~/.mozilla/plugins/ liegt/verknüft ist.

Für mich klingt dieses Verhalten irgendwie nach Race-Conndition, aber ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen/erklären wo das zustande kommen könnte. Daher würde ich als erstes die Plugins untersuchen. Denn z.b. das Flash-Plugin, welches mit emerge adobe-flash ins Haus wandert, liegt unter /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so und wird bestimmt selbst bei einer "neuen Bentutzer" Ausführung berücksichtigt.

Ah sonst werfe mal einen Blick auf die Useflags von adobe-flash und ob dein System mit multilib arbeitet etc...

Was zeigt dir der Firefox für plugins an wenn du in die url-Leiste about:plugins eintippst? Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Da du diese eine Fehlermeldung aufgezeigt hast, hast wohl auch versucht den Firefox aus einer Konsole/Terminal zu starten..? Schau doch mal ob vielleicht ein anderer Firefox-Prozess im Hintergrund läuft (ps -A | grep firefox) der nicht ordentlich geschlossen wurde (bevor du firefox startest)?

Ich habe mehrmals Firefox 64 mit einem Adobe-Flash 32 Plugin versehen, aber da hatte ich das von dir beschriebene verhalten nicht. der Browser startet eigentlich immer ganz normal hat das Plugin aber nicht verwendet. Vielleicht tritt dein Verhalten aber auch wenn du einen 32-Bit Browser mit einem 64-Bit-Plugin kombinierst?

Ich hoffe das dich das jetzt irgendwie weiterbringt ;)

Grüße

Chris

----------

## kutte128

hi,

jupp es ist ein x86_64 mit selbstkompiliertem FF da die bin div probleme hatte mit schriften. zumindest die 3.5er.

der 3.5 (selbstkompiliert) läuft einwandfrei.

ich habe als ersten nach div firefox zombies im hintergrund gesucht und keine entdeckt. aber selbst nach einem neustart des systems startet FF meistens nicht ohne safe-mode

ich habe im englischen einen thread mit dem gleichen problem gefunden, bin also nicht der einzige mit dem problem.

ich werd mal das flash-plugin runterwerfen und testen.

about:plugins:

NPAPI Plugins Wrapper 1.2.2

Adobe Reader 9.3

Shockwave Flash

[EDIT]

nope, mit den plugins hats nichts zutun.

die sind alle weg und about:plugins zeigt auch keine mehr an

[/EDIT]

grüße,

kute128

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..., ungewöhnlich...

Aber magst du nicht mal ein Update auf die aktuelle Version mozilla-firefox-3.6.2 (mitsamt xulrunner!) vornehmen?

Ansonst: startest du dein X eventuell mit irgendwelchen ungewöhnlichen Optionen in der ~/.xinitrc ?

----------

## kutte128

hi,

hmm aktuell ist nur die 3.6-r5 im portage, hab heute erst den eix-sync laufen lassen.

in der .xinitrc steht nur 

```
exec startlxde
```

habe aber auch schon gnome getestet ohne xinitrc.

ich werd morgen mal den firefox aus dem sabayon-overlay testen

grüße,

kutte128

----------

## Josef.95

Ach.. sorry, du nutzt ja Funtoo...

Da hat der Herr Robbins aber ganz schön die Daumenschrauben angezogen...  :Wink: 

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/www-client/mozilla-firefox

----------

## kutte128

Morgen!

Ich habe jetzt 3.6.2 aus dem sabayon-overlay und div revdeps-rebuild, lafilefixer und nochmal Abhängigkeiten neu kompiliert,

keine Änderung.

----------

## kutte128

Mit gelöschten .mozilla-Verzeichnis startet der ff 3.6.2 jetzt bisher einwandfrei.

Das war mit dem 3.6-r* nicht möglich

Mal sehn ob das so bleibt

[EDIT]

War wohl reiner Zufall... habe wieder die bekannten Probleme. Egal ob .mozilla gelöscht oder nicht.

Der Firefox-Bin macht übrigens das gleiche.

Da der Chromium anstandslos läuft, werd ich wohl auf den ausweichen müssen

[/EDIT]

----------

## UTgamer

Du kannst auch mal den Mozilla-Seamonkey probieren dann kannst du deine Plugins vom Firefox weiterverwenden.

Außerdem verwendest du:

NPAPI Plugins Wrapper 1.2.2 für Flash, den kannst du dir sparen wenn du das 64bit Flash-Plugin statt dem 32bittigen verwendest. Du bekommst das 64bit Flash-Plugin hier:

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html

----------

## kutte128

Hmmm 

nachdem ich fast das ganze System neu emerged habe, läuft es wieder wie gewohnt.

Welches Paket nun dafür verantwortlich war, keine Ahnung. war auch eher Zufall das ich nochmal den FF getestet habe. 

Die üblichen Verdächtigen aus zahlreichen Threads waren es jedenfalls definitiv nicht.

----------

